# betta breading info?



## WANABE BETTA BREEDER (Feb 13, 2010)

hello, i have never had a betta before but i have a 24gallon saltwater reef. i want to get into breeding betta fish but dont know much. from what i understand, this seems like a good setup:
2 10gallon tanks (one divided for 2 parents and the other for the fry) also thinking about having the fry tank being planted but idk yet
heaters for each tank (recomendations?)
small filter for each tank (recomendations?)
what type of substrate would be good for the fry/spawning tank?
i think thats all the main equiptment am i missing anything big

how long should the female be in the tank with the male before they spawn? what about after they spawn or do i take her out imeadiatlyafter they are done?

also, can i feed the fry chopped up frozen mysis shrimp in addition to froz baby brine? (alredy have mysis in freezer for sw fish)

will most petsmart type places give you credit if you give them your bettafish? if not than i have a lfs thats a little farther but they will take them for sure.

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR GREAT ADVICE IN ADVANCED!!!!! :-D

excuse the tytle typo just noticed it after i posted it and i cant change it but you get what i mean =)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Breeding bettas isn't as easy as it may seem. For that reason, we ask people to make sure they do plenty of research before attempting to breed. Here is a sticky that will hopefully answer some of your questions. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/breeding-betta-fish/breeding-bettas-30005/


----------



## WANABE BETTA BREEDER (Feb 13, 2010)

thank you for the thred link... but it still left some questions and suggestions unanswered...
1. can you breed the same pair of bettas twice (not back to back but when there firstr fry grow up so like a few months later)
2. heater suggestions for a 10 gallon
3.filter suggestions for a 10 gallon
4.i know i have one more question but i forgot what it is......:roll: (will edit this post when i remember lol)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WANABE BETTA BREEDER said:


> hello, i have never had a betta before but i have a 24gallon saltwater reef. i want to get into breeding betta fish but dont know much. from what i understand, this seems like a good setup:
> 2 10gallon tanks (one divided for 2 parents and the other for the fry) also thinking about having the fry tank being planted but idk yet
> heaters for each tank (recomendations?) *50 watt visi therm heaters The BEST*
> small filter for each tank (recomendations?) *You can either get a sponge or corner filter. NO HOB filters, those are too powerful.*
> ...


Ok, first, I suggest you google breeding betta fish. Read EVERY single site that comes up.  That is a good start. Bettysplendens.com and bettatalk.com are my favorite websites for bettas.


----------



## WANABE BETTA BREEDER (Feb 13, 2010)

alright thank you... i am not trying to make money just seems like an interesting hobby that i would like to participate in... so do you suggest i sell them online?


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

haha you just said your not trying to make money  try giving them away to friends, elementary schools... etc


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Breeding betta's isn't as hard as it's made out to be, I think we just get caught up into all the jibber jabber about it being hard, that we make it hard, 

The one main thing is if your male wants babys or not. 
Not all do and they have to be in the mood for it, If the male spends time attacking the female, remove her and try again later, He should show interest and then start a nest, stop search the female out, flirt alittle then go back to building, If nothing happens (bubblenest) within 24 hours remove the female and try again later, 

Also Most all females once old enough carries at least some eggs pretty much all the time.
Barring isn't necessary or the pearl showing, That just assure a more abundant amount of eggs,


----------

